# Hi all - diagnosed yesterday!



## MarkB (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi everyone.

My name's Mark, 49 yo, and diagnosed with diabetes yesterday after a blood test advised by my optometrist, after she was concerned my blurry vision was due to high blood sugars. Turns out she was right, so big thanks to her!

I'm not sure what type I have, assuming Type 2? I am starting Metformin today as soon as the pharmacy opens.

My HbA1c was 92 mmol/mol which had my doctor worried (initial results given over the phone, he then wanted a f2f appointment asap which shot my anxiety right up!). Blood sugar from finger prick was 14, which he said was much better than he feared considering my HbA1c. He's ordering a gadget for me to do it myself regularly, and once that's arrived is also going to prescribe me some other meds (I can't remember the name) to get my blood sugars down right away.

Anyway... none of this is unusual I'm sure. Looking forward to getting lots of advice from this community, I'll be devouring past threads today


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome to the forum Mark.  I am glad that you have found us.

It is great that your GP has given you a test kit to use.  This will help you to identify the impact of the carbohydrates that you eat, and then enable you to make adjustments to your diet and level of exercise.

Plans will be easier once you know what Type of diabetes you have.  Let us know how things go.
There is plenty of experience to tap into on here, and no questions are considered silly.  Just ask.


----------



## Docb (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi @MarkB and welcome to the forum.  Sounds like your GP is in the ball - you will see in your reading around the forum that that is not always the case.  So start on your way the learning curve and we will help all we can.  Just ask questions!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @MarkB

A good catch from your optometrist there! And good to hear your GP sounds so proactive and switched on. Especially with the current pressures and overload, many are finding themselves a bit left to get on with things on their own.

Hopefully they will be able to determine your diabetes type 
fairly promptly - and not just by the fact that you are ‘not a child’. Different types of diabetes can be diagnosed as any age, and half of cases of T1 are diagnosed in adults - even up to those very advanced in years!

Did things come on rapidly? Were you experiencing any unintentional weight loss?

Hopefully they have caught things fairly early, and will be able to help you gently steer your BG levels towards a healthy range.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi! No, the only symptom I had was blurred vision, which I had put down to WFH for two years now thanks to Covid, and my office area not being well lit, not having the daily walk commute to the station etc etc. I do drink a lot of water, but that's generally proactive as I try to stay hydrated (but my wife comments on it, and she's not surprised by my diagnosis because of that!).

Yes, very lucky to have the GP I have - my wife goes there regularly for various ailments and she's always very positive about them. We were planning to move to Suffolk (we're south London right now) but may knock that on the head for a year just to ensure I have a good GP offering good advice...

I'll be speaking to the doctor again next week, so I'll be sure to ask which type I am. As he's started me on Metformin I'm assuming it's Type 2, but will find out.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 6, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Hi! No, the only symptom I had was blurred vision, which I had put down to WFH for two years now thanks to Covid, and my office area not being well lit, not having the daily walk commute to the station etc etc. I do drink a lot of water, but that's generally proactive as I try to stay hydrated (but my wife comments on it, and she's not surprised by my diagnosis because of that!).
> 
> Yes, very lucky to have the GP I have - my wife goes there regularly for various ailments and she's always very positive about them. We were planning to move to Suffolk (we're south London right now) but may knock that on the head for a year just to ensure I have a good GP offering good advice...
> 
> ...


Be aware that there are two different types of metformin, standard and modified/slow release. 
You’ll likely be prescribed standard as that’s cheaper than the other. It can cause certain side effects which more than explain the nickname “metfartin” but if that’s the case for you then ask to be switched to the modified release version and those side effects should stop. 

Has the gp given you any advice about changing up your diet or given you an appointment with a diabetes nurse?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 6, 2022)

If you read around the forum and look at the Learning Zone (orange tab at the top) you will hopefully get a better understanding about managing your condition. 
To distinguish between Type 2 and Type 1 extra blood test would need to be done these being C-peptide and GAD antibodies but they normally take a few weeks to be processed.
As you have been prescribed metformin which is first thing prescribed but needs to go alongside dietary changes in reducing ALL carbohydrates in your diet. The metformin helps the body use the insulin it is producing more effectively. Some people do suffer from some stomach issues when first taking it but find taking with meals helps, so you may see that mentioned but it by no means applies to everyone.
As you have been lucky enough to be given a monitor then establishing a good testing regime to give you useful information is important. Many people find testing before they eat and after 2 hours will enable then to make better food choices. Ideally you do not want more than a 2-3mmol/l increase from your meal and the aim would be for no more than 8.5 mmol/l post meal. If this is the case than you know the meal was too carb heavy for you to tolerate and you need to look to cutting out some of the high carb foods or reducing the portion of those.
Remember it is ALL carbohydrates which convert to glucose so not just cakes, biscuits, sugary drinks but things like potatoes, cereals, rice, pasta, tropical fruits, bread and pastry.
Basing meals on protein, healthy fats, veg and salads and fruits like berries will smaller portions of any high carb foods will still give you plenty of options for tasty meals.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 6, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Be aware that there are two different types of metformin, standard and modified/slow release.
> You’ll likely be prescribed standard as that’s cheaper than the other. It can cause certain side effects which more than explain the nickname “metfartin” but if that’s the case for you then ask to be switched to the modified release version and those side effects should stop.
> 
> Has the gp given you any advice about changing up your diet or given you an appointment with a diabetes nurse?



Yes we went through the basics of nutrition yesterday; no, nothing about a diabetes nurse appointment. I'll ask about that next week when we speak again.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 6, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> As you have been lucky enough to be given a monitor then establishing a good testing regime to give you useful information is important. Many people find testing before they eat and after 2 hours will enable then to make better food choices. Ideally you do not want more than a 2-3mmol/l increase from your meal and the aim would be for no more than 8.5 mmol/l post meal. If this is the case than you know the meal was too carb heavy for you to tolerate and you need to look to cutting out some of the high carb foods or reducing the portion of those.
> Remember it is ALL carbohydrates which convert to glucose so not just cakes, biscuits, sugary drinks but things like potatoes, cereals, rice, pasta, tropical fruits, bread and pastry.
> Basing meals on protein, healthy fats, veg and salads and fruits like berries will smaller portions of any high carb foods will still give you plenty of options for tasty meals.


Thanks! I don't have the device yet, GP is getting one ordered; once I have it I'll be sure to follow your tips!


----------



## MarkB (Jan 8, 2022)

Been on Metformin now for 2 days; no real side effects yet other than a short dose of the runs yesterday morning which didn't carry on into the afternoon (thankfully!). 

Had a blood test yesterday which my GP needed so he could refer me to Desmond. The guy proper harpooned my arm lol

Question for anyone who knows: as a basis, how much carbs per 100g (not just sugars) should I aim for in a meal as I work towards low-carb diets? I'm not rushing into it but am trying at least to eat low-sugar or sugar-free.


----------



## Felinia (Jan 8, 2022)

Morning and welcome

You certainly sound very switched on and taking a positive approach to dealing with your diabetes.  Like you I have an excellent GP and it makes all the difference.  And I too came from south London, but am now Devon.

Desmond is the course for Type 2 diabetes.  You have been given lots of excellent advise already so I won't repeat it.  It is suggested that carbs remain under 130gm a day, and that includes everything, including drinks, so don't forget to include milk etc.  Others look to no more than 30gm carbs per meal.  But we are all different and have to find out what suits their body best.  Some are very sensitive and go very low carb, others are able to be more flexible.  I experimented between 50gm and 130gm a day, settling on 90gm.  You will have your blood glucose monitor to help you, and it should be alongside a food diary.  You can do it the old fashioned way with pen and paper, but I downloaded an app/website.  There are free ones, but I use NutraCheck which is £7.99 a month - less than a cup of Costa Coffee a week!!  If you need to lose weight that will also help.

I spotted your BP is high.  I was told by my GP that they like diabetics to have a BP 120/80 or below - lower than the normal population. I don't know if you suffer from white coat syndrome, but it might be worth investing is a home monitoring arm band kit and keep records for a couple of weeks, at least twice a day.  You should not have eaten, drunk, exercised or smoked within 30 minutes of the test, and have been sitting upright for 10 minutes.  If they also show high BP, you may need medication.

The other way you can help yourself is through exercise.  I don't know if you are working from home, but even getting out for 10 minutes to walk round the block each day will help (dog optional).  Then you can exercise at home.  I do stretching and have a mini exercise bike, and I know others do online workouts from YouTube.  When things calm down a bit, I will be back in the pool 3 times a week.

Best wishes


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jan 8, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Been on Metformin now for 2 days; no real side effects yet other than a short dose of the runs yesterday morning which didn't carry on into the afternoon (thankfully!).
> 
> Had a blood test yesterday which my GP needed so he could refer me to Desmond. The guy proper harpooned my arm lol
> 
> Question for anyone who knows: as a basis, how much carbs per 100g (not just sugars) should I aim for in a meal as I work towards low-carb diets? I'm not rushing into it but am trying at least to eat low-sugar or sugar-free.


I use myfitnesspal to check what I eat and then record it. But I'm on a VLCD so need to be really careful.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 8, 2022)

The food diary is an excellent idea as you can estimate how much carbohydrate you are having and then look to reduce it by one third for a couple of weeks, then another third until you are where you want or need to be. That can help with minimising any eye or nerve issues by reducing blood glucose too quickly.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 8, 2022)

Felinia said:


> It is suggested that carbs remain under 130gm a day, and that includes everything, including drinks, so don't forget to include milk etc.  Others look to no more than 30gm carbs per meal.  But we are all different and have to find out what suits their body best.  Some are very sensitive and go very low carb, others are able to be more flexible.  I experimented between 50gm and 130gm a day, settling on 90gm.


Thanks Felinia, that's a great ballpark I can work towards until I get a chance to discuss with my GP.



Felinia said:


> I spotted your BP is high.  I was told by my GP that they like diabetics to have a BP 120/80 or below - lower than the normal population. I don't know if you suffer from white coat syndrome, but it might be worth investing is a home monitoring arm band kit and keep records for a couple of weeks, at least twice a day.


It was definitely white coat syndrom on the day! I had my BP taken (one of the machines at the surgery that also does weight and height (turns out I'm 1" shorter than I thought  )) and I was feeling incredibly anxious about what we were about to discuss. We do have a home kit and I'll begin testing tonight.

Thanks for much for the advice!


----------



## MarkB (Jan 8, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> The food diary is an excellent idea as you can estimate how much carbohydrate you are having and then look to reduce it by one third for a couple of weeks, then another third until you are where you want or need to be. That can help with minimising any eye or nerve issues by reducing blood glucose too quickly.


Thanks Leadlinglights! I've reinstalled Nutracheck and paid up for it's premium plan, so I'll be doing a food diary from now on.


----------



## sarahb83 (Jan 8, 2022)

My level at diagnosis was very similar to yours I was diagnosed in September with an hba1c of 89 I wasn’t and I’m still not on any meds but everyone is different I was told to lose weight and eat a low carb diet so I went low calorie and low carb. I try to stay below 120g per day and for the first 12 weeks I stayed to 800 calories a day. My second hba1c at the end of November was 45 so I’m still working on lowering it too. There are loads of different approaches to losing weight (if you’re over weight) go with whatever suits you best. I still struggle with my emotions so I’m no expert or anything just thought it might help to have different experiences. I have a busy  life with 3 kids 18, 14 and 10 and what works to fit in with my life may well be totally different to others


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 8, 2022)

sarahb83 said:


> My level at diagnosis was very similar to yours I was diagnosed in September with an hba1c of 89 I wasn’t and I’m still not on any meds but everyone is different I was told to lose weight and eat a low carb diet so I went low calorie and low carb. I try to stay below 120g per day and for the first 12 weeks I stayed to 800 calories a day. My second hba1c at the end of November was 45 so I’m still working on lowering it too. There are loads of different approaches to losing weight (if you’re over weight) go with whatever suits you best. I still struggle with my emotions so I’m no expert or anything just thought it might help to have different experiences. I have a busy  life with 3 kids 18, 14 and 10 and what works to fit in with my life may well be totally different to others


Well done you, it just shows what can be done without meds and the motivation to tackle your diet. There is no good reason why you should need any meds and just keeping up with what you are doing will hopefully see you below the 42mmol/mol mark.


----------



## harbottle (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi, 

I was diagnosed with a reading of 83 (End of August) in a quick phone call with instructions to 'stop eating chips' and a link to this website. The GP hurriedly told me to lose a stone and that was it. No device was offered or even mentioned. I bought one myself from a Boots near the office and got a reading of 9. I did a few more readings but never saw one over 11. However, I didn't really know what I was doing or understand the time I should take readings after meals. Saw a diabetic nurse who gave me the all clear (Strong pulse in feet) and I also suffer from white coat syndrome and they always have to redo the blood pressure reading when I've calmed down. I've pretty much had to use this site and research to work out what to do as the surgery didn't offer any advice. As my Dad had T2D I already thought I might end up with it, so wasn't overwhelmed, but must admit to feeling a bit down at times and getting a bit too preoccupied with it to the detriment of the rest of the family. 

Anyway, a few days after diagnosis  cut out the carbs (No rice, potatoes, sweets, etc.) and eat Greek yoghurt and berries, make bread, and have veg with meat/fish (Chicken only.). Didn't do any more readings for 3 months, but did get a free 'libre' sensor and used that after I'd had another blood test - that came out at 36 (The GP was quite surprised). I was on two Metformin tablets, but that has been reduced to one.

It took about 2 weeks after diagnosis for various pains to go and my eyesight improved (I hadn't noticed it was bad, as I wear glasses and was due a test as it does change after a few years anyway.) I wasn't get any the 'classic' symptoms of thirst and peeing a lot.

Since the second test, I have been testing more often and have rarely seen my BG go over 7 an hour after a meal and it's usually well under six 1.5 hours later. I don't seem to get the 'spike' in the morning that some people get. It's generally < 5 in the mornings and I find it's also lower in the evenings. Generally below 5.6 when I go to bed, sometimes below 5.0.

When I had the libre sensor I tried some oats, and saw a sharp spike upwards of 3 followed by a rapid fall back down again. I avoid oats. It was an interesting time with the sensor, might be worth signing up for the free one. It did show that I didn't see a spike with a Cappuccino despite the milk.

Work was incredibly stressful last year, and the timing of the diagnosis came when I was so stressed out I couldn't sleep much and felt quite down at times. I'd spend months lying awake at night worrying about the project I was leading.

Sounds like your GP handled it much better than mine - although the one who called back about my second test was far friendlier and willing to chat and the nurses are always quite chatty and helpful - although one did look alarmed when I told her I use double cream to make cakes! 

My carb intake has been < 50g a day. 

No side effects from Metformin at all! I'm not sure just how effective 500mg is, though. 

Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## MarkB (Jan 9, 2022)

sarahb83 said:


> My level at diagnosis was very similar to yours I was diagnosed in September with an hba1c of 89 I wasn’t and I’m still not on any meds but everyone is different I was told to lose weight and eat a low carb diet so I went low calorie and low carb. I try to stay below 120g per day and for the first 12 weeks I stayed to 800 calories a day. My second hba1c at the end of November was 45 so I’m still working on lowering it too. There are loads of different approaches to losing weight (if you’re over weight) go with whatever suits you best. I still struggle with my emotions so I’m no expert or anything just thought it might help to have different experiences. I have a busy  life with 3 kids 18, 14 and 10 and what works to fit in with my life may well be totally different to others


Thanks Sarah. I'm hoping to talk to my GP this week and am planning on raising the thought of doing the 800cal diet (my wife did the Exante plan last year for other reasons, and it worked for her, so I'm aware of it). He is planning to put me on some medication that'll rapidly decrease my blood sugars, but won't until I have a reader. Hopefully that won't stop me doing the 800c plan.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 9, 2022)

@harbottle Thanks for sharing your story - my BP last night, tested with our home kit, was much better: 125/83. But it is a home kit, so could vary - next time I'm at the GP or passing I'll use their machine again.


----------



## sarahb83 (Jan 9, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Thanks Sarah. I'm hoping to talk to my GP this week and am planning on raising the thought of doing the 800cal diet (my wife did the Exante plan last year for other reasons, and it worked for her, so I'm aware of it). He is planning to put me on some medication that'll rapidly decrease my blood sugars, but won't until I have a reader. Hopefully that won't stop me doing the 800c plan.


I don’t know if my stats played into the calculation of letting me give it a go at lowering it without meds (considering it was so high) or if it’s just down to individual medics preferences. I have no other underlying conditions and my blood pressure, cholesterol etc are all spot on. My bmi was ridiculous though and sugar level. I couldn’t do the shakes to be fair I didn’t even try but it didn’t really appeal to me but I know there are loads of people who swear by them, it’s really good that there are so many options as were all different.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 9, 2022)

It will possibly depend on what medication they are proposing to put you on whether the 800cal shakes would be suitable. It would definitely be wise to check.


----------



## gll (Jan 9, 2022)

MarkB said:


> @harbottle Thanks for sharing your story - my BP last night, tested with our home kit, was much better: 125/83. But it is a home kit, so could vary - next time I'm at the GP or passing I'll use their machine again.


I took my home machine into the next bp review I had to make sure it matched up with nurse's reading (which it did).
Doctors are happy for me to give them my bp and to ignore surgery taken ones. Also been put in my medical notes that I have white coat.
They have kept me on low dose Ramipril but didn't increase it as it would have needed to be if going on their readings of 150/95 to 160/100 vs mine of about 120/80 on average.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 10, 2022)

Had a call with my GP today. Confirmed I have Type 2, as I thought (due to googling wtf Metformin was!). He's ordered my blood sugar monitor, but it's not in yet, so I'll have a f2f with him when I come in. He was pleased my BP is normal-ler now (128/89 this morning).

He's also ok with me doing Exante for example, but stressed how tough 800 cal diets are. I'm aware, as wife did it last year, so taking his advice to instead focus on a 1200-1500 cal diet, looking at cutting sugars and carbs as intended, instead. I'm already on track with that so will stick with it and see how my weight loss goes.

As for a diabetic nurse appointment, he says that will be arranged once we're through this new diagnosis phase and see how the metformin is working for me.

I'm much more relaxed about it all this week, and focussed on getting my diet in order.


----------



## harbottle (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow, your surgery is doing a better job than mine. I had no follow up with the GP when I started the drug, and when I turned up to an appointment with the DN she said "I don't know why you're here."!


----------



## MarkB (Jan 11, 2022)

Annoyingly it looks like we'll have to move house (and area; we can't afford the rent around here, as it's shot up during lockdown!) - the life of a renter... So if we do, it'll be to Suffolk; hoping the GP I end with will be as good as current, otherwise at least I should have my second HbA1c test results before then. Will know in the next week if we need to move or not.

Not much weight loss yet - roughly 0.5kg - but I often take a little while for diets to kick in.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 21, 2022)

Latest blood test: down from 91 to 66. Dr happy w/ progress, but wants me to be down to at least 58. Is prescribing another drug (can't remember the name, collecting it today!) and more bloods in 11 weeks. Happy with my progress but will need to clean up my diet a bit too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks for the update @MarkB 

Well done on your HbA1c reduction. The next med to be offered is often Gliclazide or a sulfonylurea which aims to actively reduce BG levels rather than just working ‘behind the scenes’ on improving insulin resistance and reducing glucose release from the liver.

Hope you get on well with it. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 21, 2022)

If as @everydayupsanddowns suggests it is Gliclazide then they should also prescribe you a monitor and strips so you can test your blood glucose at home especially before driving but it will also give you the opportunity the keep track on a day to day basis and test some of your meals to see if you are tolerating the amount of carbs you are having. I would have thought that you should be aiming to get your HbA1C to below 48mmol/mol at the very least and eventually below 42mmol/mol  as 58mmol/mol is still quite a way into the diabetic zone and high enough to potentially cause complications.
Well dome on your progress so far. Keep it up.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi both - I may have misheard (it was a phone appointment) and he said 48. I'll keep working hard and hopefully exceed 58 anyway! As for the meds, I think he mentioned one starting with "i" - I'll know today and will update. Thank you both @everydayupsanddowns @Leadinglights


----------



## MarkB (Mar 21, 2022)

Empagliflozin is the new medicine I'm now to take 10mg a day in addition to the existing dose of metformin.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 21, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Empagliflozin is the new medicine I'm now to take 10mg a day in addition to the existing dose of metformin.


OK that is a medication that encourages excess glucose to be excreted in the urine, I hope you were told it is important to drink plenty, I think they say at least 3litres per day so expect frequent loo visits otherwise you can become dehydrated.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 21, 2022)

He didn't say that but I figured as much! He did warn it can cause UTI. Good thing I work from home and the toilet is only a door away  @Leadinglights thanks again


----------



## Felinia (Mar 21, 2022)

MarkB said:


> He didn't say that but I figured as much! He did warn it can cause UTI. Good thing I work from home and the toilet is only a door away  @Leadinglights thanks again


I'm taking a similar "flozin" medication.  It does make me very thirsty, and I reckon I now get through easily 6 pints of fluid - decaf tea, water and soda water - each day.  I also take a pint to bed each night, as I need to get up a lot, and have a very dry mouth.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 21, 2022)

Forgot to update: had my first diabetic nurse appointment on April 1, where they obviously took bloods again. Results were HBAC1 of 56, down from 66 just a month before. VERY PLEASED.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Apr 21, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Hi! No, the only symptom I had was blurred vision, which I had put down to WFH for two years now thanks to Covid, and my office area not being well lit, not having the daily walk commute to the station etc etc. I do drink a lot of water, but that's generally proactive as I try to stay hydrated (but my wife comments on it, and she's not surprised by my diagnosis because of that!).
> 
> Yes, very lucky to have the GP I have - my wife goes there regularly for various ailments and she's always very positive about them. We were planning to move to Suffolk (we're south London right now) but may knock that on the head for a year just to ensure I have a good GP offering good advice...
> 
> ...


Welcome. Given the variability of GPs you might be wise to wait and stay near a good one. If you are a type 2 you can make inroads by using low carb diets and reducing your input of carbs overall. All beige food are carbs, 'brown' pasta is as bad as white pasta. This is a great forum.


----------



## MarkB (May 25, 2022)

Had another blood test on Monday: HbA1c now down to 44!!


----------



## mage 1 (May 25, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Had another blood test on Monday: HbA1c now down to 44!!


Well done!


----------



## Proud to be erratic (May 25, 2022)

Yes, very well done. From 92 to 44 in a bit over 4 months is a significant achievement and clearly achieved because of your application and diligence. Pat on the back.


----------



## sarahb83 (May 27, 2022)

Woo hoo!!!! You superstar!! I went from 89 to 45 in 12 weeks and then down to 38 at 6 months  I bet you feel loads better


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 27, 2022)

Amazing @MarkB 

Well done!


----------

